# Weekly competition 2009-49



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R2 U R2 F' U F U2 
*2. *R2 F2 U' R F U R' F R' U' 
*3. *U2 F2 U R' U F2 U R U 
*4. *U' F R2 U' R' F R U2 R' 
*5. *R U F' U F' R2 F2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' U2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 U2 B2 F R2 F U' F' D2 L' R D' F2 D2 
*2. *F R2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D B L' U B2 D2 L' B' D' B' 
*3. *U2 L D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B' L' F' L B2 D2 R' U' F2 D' 
*4. *L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 U2 B' L F' D' B2 
*5. *F2 U2 L F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L D2 U' R B2 D R' U' F U2 F R2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' Fw D' Uw2 U2 B R' Fw2 R B Uw' B' Fw2 L2 R Uw Rw' F' U' B2 R' D' B2 D2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 L U' F' Rw' D2
*2. *D' R B' Uw' L Rw' B' Fw' F2 Uw' B' Uw' F2 U' L2 R2 F L R2 Uw2 F' R' Uw' L Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R' U' Rw R B Uw' Rw' U2 Fw2 L' R B
*3. *Uw' Fw' U2 Rw2 D' F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw' R2 F Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 R F U2 R' Uw U Rw2 B' D' F D B2 Fw' R' D2 Fw2 U' B' Rw2 U' L D' R Fw
*4. *F2 L B' Fw' Rw' D2 Uw2 U L' B' Fw F2 U2 Fw Uw' R2 D' B' Fw' F' D U' F' L' Fw' F' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw' F2 R' B' U L Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw Rw2
*5. *Rw2 B' F R2 Fw' D' Uw' B' R2 Uw F U' Rw2 R2 F' L Fw F' U2 Rw2 Uw' F2 U F Uw U2 R' U L2 Rw' R2 Fw F2 R2 U Fw2 Uw U F' L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Fw2 D' Fw Dw Bw' F' Lw2 D2 F' D L2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' F' U' B F' Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B Lw Bw D2 Uw' R Fw F Lw' B Lw2 F R2 Bw' U2 Fw' D2 Dw2 L' D2 Uw2 Bw' F2 Uw' U' Lw2 Bw R2 Uw' Rw'
*2. *Lw' D2 Dw' U' B2 R Dw' L2 Rw F2 Lw R' U2 Rw2 Bw U' L Fw' R2 Dw2 Bw F' U' Fw U2 R' Fw F2 D2 L2 R' D' R2 F' L2 F L Bw L F' U' Rw Bw' F L' R2 F' D Fw' R' D' Uw2 Fw Dw' B' Bw' F' Dw' Uw F'
*3. *Lw Rw2 B2 L' R' D U' Rw' Bw2 F L2 Dw' Bw2 Dw B' U' L2 Dw' Rw' D2 Lw B2 Bw F2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 Dw' F2 L' B' Fw' Uw Rw' R2 F2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw Fw L2 Lw Rw Fw2 D B2 L2 F Dw2 Fw2 D2 R Bw Lw2 D2 Dw2 U' Bw2 U2
*4. *Fw2 D2 Dw2 B Lw2 B' Uw R' Dw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw' Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 U R' Fw R' U2 B2 Rw U B2 Fw Rw2 D Rw R2 F2 Uw' U2 Bw Fw2 F U' Lw F2 Lw2 D2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 U2 B Uw' Lw' R' Uw2 B2 L' Lw' F2
*5. *D2 Dw U' L Lw' Uw2 Rw R F Dw' Rw' Fw2 R Dw' B2 Fw2 F2 Dw' R' Uw2 Lw2 D' Rw' R2 U Bw2 L R B2 R2 Uw2 B Uw2 U' Bw2 R Bw2 U' L U B D' L D Rw2 Fw' L Lw2 R' U2 Fw2 F' R2 Dw2 Rw U L' Lw Rw2 Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2F' 3R' F' L' 2R' 3F 2L 3R' 2D' 3U2 F2 3U2 U2 F' R' 2B2 L' 2L' R2 3F 3U2 L2 3U2 2B F2 3R R2 B U2 L2 R' 2F L' R 2D' U L 3R2 3U 3R 2B2 2R2 2D2 B D2 2U 2L' 3U2 2U' R' B 3F 2F' 2D2 L' 2L 3R R B' 2U' F2 R 3U2 2R2 2F D2 2U2 U' 3F2 3R B 2L' 3F' L 2R 2B2 3F2 3R 2U'
*2. *2L' 2R2 3F' 3U' 2U 3F 2F2 3R2 D 3U' U' 2F2 3U' B' U2 L2 2R' U2 2F 2D2 2U' U' 2L' B D' 2B 2U2 U' R2 2F2 U' 2L D2 2L 3U2 L' 2U2 B' F 2D' B 2U2 L2 2D2 2L2 3R' D L2 3R' 2B L2 2B D2 3U2 2U U2 3F 3U 2U' 2B2 2U2 2L 2R 2F2 2R2 3F' 2U2 3F' D' 2B' 2F2 D2 2D' 3F 2L' 3R D' 3U' 3R' 3U2
*3. *2B F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2B2 3R2 3U2 2B2 U' 2L' 2R2 3U2 U 2B 2D 2U2 2F' L' 2B2 3F' 2F 3R D2 2D' 2L 2F' 2D' U F' 2D' 2B' 2F2 U 2B' 3R2 2F 2R2 U' 2B2 2U U 3R2 2D U2 L2 R' D' B 2B' 2R' 3F2 L2 F' 2U' 3R2 R F2 D2 2L2 2R' B' 3F' 2L2 3U 2U' 3R2 F 2U L' 2F' F 2L2 3R' R' 2B2 3F2 U2 2L' D'
*4. *2L2 2F' F 3U U2 L2 2B' 2L' 3F2 2L2 2B2 2D' U R 2B' 2F' D U' F2 2D2 U 3R2 D' 2U' B 2B F D' 2B' 3F 2U2 R2 2U R' 2D B 3U' 2U 2L2 D' 3R' 3F' F2 2U 2B' D 3F' U' 2R' 3F2 2L' 2U' 3R B2 2B2 2F' 2L B' D2 R' 3F2 F 2U 3F 2U U R U2 B2 3F 2F 2U R' 2B' 3U2 3R2 3F' R' 3U' 3F
*5. *3U 3F' F2 2L 3R R 2F' F2 3R' R2 D' 3F D' F' 2D2 3R 3F2 2F F' L2 B' 2D' U B2 2L2 2R' 2B 2D B2 2B2 3U' 3F2 2D' 2L' D' 2U L' B' 2B 2L 2R' F' 2L 2D' 2U' R' 2B' 3U' R2 F2 R F2 R 3U2 R' 2D' U 2L' 2B' D 2D 2U 2F 2L2 2R2 2U2 2F2 2L2 B' 3R 2B' L2 2L' 3U2 B 2D2 2R R2 B' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F2 D2 3F 2R2 3B 2D' L' 2L' 2R2 2D2 2B' 3B2 3D2 2U2 3B2 2R' 3U2 U' 2L2 D' 2D2 2U2 L2 3L 3R 3B2 D' U2 2F 2L2 3F2 3U 3F2 3D' 2R B2 D2 3D' 3U' F 2D2 2B 3U2 U2 L 3L' 2R2 2B 2L' D 2D' 3U2 2U U' R' U B' 3B' 3R2 2D 2B D B' 3R 2D 3U' U2 2B2 3R2 3B 3D' 2B2 3R' 2B2 3L' R' B2 2B2 U' 3L' 3D2 L 3B2 2F2 3L 2R U2 L' F' 2D 3U2 R' D' 2L' 2D' 2L2 3U R 2B F2
*2. *2D 3L2 2U' 3F2 2F F' 3D' 3F' D' 3U 2U 2R' 2D' 2L' 3R B2 3B 3F2 D' 2B 3B2 L R 2B2 2D' F 3D2 B2 3B D 3F' 3U2 L 3L F2 2R 3U 2U' B2 3L D2 2F' 3D' 3F' 2F2 2U' L D 2B 3D2 2F2 F' 2R R2 D2 2U B2 3D2 B2 3F' 2F2 3R2 D 2D' 3F' 2U2 2R F' D' U2 R' 3B 2D 3D2 3U' 3R' 3F 3R 3D 3B2 2U' U2 2L' 2R R' 2U B 2U2 2L2 3R' 2B2 2D2 3F 3D 2L 3U' 2L 3R2 3B 2U
*3. *2R U2 2B' 3F2 D 2L2 F2 R' 3D2 L 2B' 3B' 2F' 2R 3F2 3D L' 3B' L 2R2 B 2F' 3R B2 3D' 3U 2L2 R2 3D' 2R2 B2 3B 3L R 3F2 3U 2B2 3R 2D' U 2R' 2D B' 2F2 2R2 B' 2B R2 3F D' 2L2 3L 2B' 2F' U 3R2 2B 3U' 2L2 3L' 2R 3D2 3F2 2L2 R' 2F' 3L 2R 2B' 3R2 2B' 3U2 3L F D2 3R2 3B' D' 2D2 3D 3L 3R' 3D2 B' 3B 2F 3R 3U' 3F L 3B' D' 3U U' B' 2B 2L D 3U' 2R
*4. *2F' L F2 D2 2B' D2 R 3U2 3B 2D' 2B2 2D' B F2 2L2 R2 3U 2R' 3U B 2B' 3F' D' 3B F2 R2 2U' L2 D L2 3R R 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F' L 3R' 3U 2F' F 2R2 2B 3B2 F2 3U L' 3L' 2D 3B' 3U2 3B2 3U2 3L' 2U2 3B' 2U2 B' 2D 2U L' 3D2 U' B2 3R 2R' 2D' 3D2 3U' L2 3L2 3F' 2L2 U2 2B 2F D2 3D' 2R F D 2F2 F 3D2 3U' B' 2F 3U' 3L' 3D2 2B 3L2 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F R2 D U' B2
*5. *D2 B2 2R' B2 2D' 2U' B F2 2L 3R R' 3U' 3F L R' 3U 3B 3U 2B 2F D' 2D' 2F2 U' 3F' 3L' 3R' 2B' 3U' 3L2 3R2 2R D2 3D' 3U' 2U2 2R 2F 3U2 B 3R' 3D' 2L2 F2 2L2 3D' 3F2 3R2 3D 3F 3U2 B 2F' F 2D2 2L' D 2D 3D 2L2 R' D 3D 3U U R2 D 3B 3F2 2R2 B' 3F2 3U' 2R' B 3L2 F' 2L' 3F2 3R2 D' 3L F2 L R2 2U2 L' F2 3R 3F' 2D2 2U2 2R F U B' 3F 2F F' 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 U' F R F U' F2 R U2 
*2. *U F R' U2 F R U' 
*3. *R' F' R' U' R U2 F U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B F' U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U R2 D' B' R' F' U' B2 L' U2 F' 
*2. *U' L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 R B' D' B R D F2 D' R2 
*3. *L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R D' L' B' F L R' F' L2 F' R 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D Uw2 U Fw' F' D B2 Fw2 F D2 Uw' Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 B' D U2 R' F' L' Rw U2 R' F Rw Fw U2 L2 R' U' Fw' R' Uw2 R' D' U Fw U'
*2. *Rw U B2 F' Uw' L R' D' Uw' R' B Uw L Rw' R' D2 Uw L2 Fw2 D' R' F Uw R2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L D Fw2 D2 F2 D Uw2 L' Uw Fw' L2 R'
*3. *D Rw B' Fw Uw2 F D' U Rw2 D2 Uw R Fw F' R2 D' R' B2 D' Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw Fw' U' B2 Fw2 F2 R' F L Rw2 D' L2 U2 Rw Uw' R' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R2 Uw' F Rw' Uw Bw U' Bw' D R' Dw Uw Bw2 Rw D' Uw U Rw' D2 Dw F2 Lw D' B' Bw Rw2 B' Uw2 Bw R' B2 Lw2 Fw Lw Rw' D' Lw Fw L' B2 L2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw' D Dw U' B' Bw' Rw' B' Fw' Uw' B' Rw2 B' F2 R2
*2. *B Bw2 L2 R Uw' L2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 B Fw Rw2 Dw Uw' U2 Lw2 Uw U' Rw' U2 Rw' Uw Lw' Rw' R' B Uw Lw2 D F' L2 Bw2 L2 R2 D' B' Bw F D2 R' Bw2 U' B R B' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U' Fw' F2 U2 Bw2 Fw' D' Rw D Fw' D2
*3. *D F Uw2 B L' B Lw2 F' U' R2 Uw L2 R B' Dw' Lw Dw' R2 D2 Uw' Lw' Bw2 F2 L2 Lw' B L' U' Lw' Rw' Uw2 Lw B' F Dw2 B D Uw' U' B F2 L B D B2 D U Lw Rw R2 Fw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Rw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 L U2 L U2 L2 B2 F U' B D' B' D' U2 F' D2 L' R F' 
*2. *B2 R D2 L B2 L2 R F2 L U2 B2 D L' R2 U L R' F D2 F' R2 
*3. *L2 B L2 D2 B L2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 D' F L' R' U F2 D' B L F 
*4. *F2 L U2 L' U2 L D2 R B2 U2 R' B D2 F2 L' F R F' R' D' F' 
*5. *U2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R D' F D2 U' L B2 L2 U R U 
*6. *R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U' L2 R B2 D2 F' L B2 F 
*7. *R F2 L2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 F' U' R' F R B2 L F' U' F 
*8. *L2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L' R' F U' R2 D F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 
*9. *D2 B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U R2 D2 F L B D2 U R 
*10. *R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R' D2 B' D R B' L F L2 U R' 
*11. *R' U2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 F' R D' B2 D2 L B' F2 D' U 
*12. *U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B R D' B F U F L 
*13. *L2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 L2 R' F' L R' B2 D' R B F2 D' U 
*14. *D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 L U2 R B' L2 D F2 D 
*15. *F2 R D2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 L' F' L' D' R D' R2 D F2 D2 B' U' F' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' D' U B' U' B D2 U' B U' L B R 
*2. *L' F2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L' R F' D2 B D' B2 
*3. *B L2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 L D' R' U R B' F' U F' 
*4. *D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D U' L2 F L U2 R U' B' L' D' U L F2 
*5. *U2 F2 L R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B D L' B2 D F' U2 L' F R 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D' B D2 R' B2 R' B' D' B2 U' 
*2. *F' R2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R' D' R' F L' R2 F2 D2 B' 
*3. *B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B D' F U F U R D' U' B 
*4. *F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 B' U' F' U' R B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 
*5. *U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 R' B2 R B' F2 D' U' L' B' F' R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R B' L2 F' R D U F2 R' U 
*2. *L D2 F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R F' U L B2 F' U' 
*3. *U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R U B F2 U2 F D' U2 R' U R' U2 
*4. *U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R2 D' L' U2 L' F' D' R' U' F 
*5. *B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L' B2 U2 L2 D' R' U B2 L' U' B' R2 B' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L F2 U B U L2 D U' F' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U' F2 R F' R' 
*3. *B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' F' D U L R2 U' B' 
*4. *D Rw' U2 B' F Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 L U' F' R' B2 Fw' L2 Rw D' R' Uw' Rw U' Fw' D' F' L' Uw' U' Fw2 R U' Rw B2 L' U' Rw' F' U2 Fw' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R U' F R U' R 
*3. *U2 L B2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F L B L F' U' L' B D F2 R' 
*4. *D2 B2 L Fw2 L' R B' Uw2 U Rw2 Uw L' Rw2 R' Fw2 D' L Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 L' Rw R Uw Fw' Rw' D2 Fw D2 B2 D2 Uw' L Fw2 R Uw' U' R2 D'
*5. *Rw Dw R D' B2 Fw D Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Uw L2 Fw F Dw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Bw Dw' L Rw2 Dw' U2 Bw' Lw' R F D Uw R' Bw2 D2 Fw Rw' Dw' R Dw Fw2 U Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' D2 U' B2 Bw2 F' L'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L U' R U B L B U B u' l 
*2. *R L' U L U' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R B' u r l b' 
*3. *U R L' R U' R L U' R B U B R B u r l' b 
*4. *U' R' U R' L R' L' U R U' B U' B' R' U R' u r' l b 
*5. *R' U L U' R' L' R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R B r l' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,4) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-2,5) (6,1) (6,5) (6,3) (3,0) (6,3) (3,4) (6,0) (6,2) (0,3) (3,0)
*2. *(0,2) (-2,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,5) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,3) (4,2) (6,3) (0,0)
*3. *(-5,3) (-3,-4) (6,3) (3,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (4,2) (-3,4) (-1,0) (2,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*4. *(3,-4) (3,-3) (-5,1) (0,5) (3,3) (-4,3) (2,0) (6,4) (1,4) (0,4) (1,0) (-4,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (5,2) (0,3)
*5. *(-3,5) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,0) (-5,0) (-5,5) (0,2) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (6,2) (0,1) (5,2) (0,4) (-3,0)


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: 3.44, 2.11, 2.41, 2.59, 3.28 = 2.76
Yep. First one should have been faster.
3x3: 9.77, (12.01), 9.81, 11.74, (9.56) = 10.44
Stupid counting 11
4x4: 44.50, 43.31, 43.64, 1:02.17, 50.56 = 46.23
Good start.
234: 1:15.77
Epic fail 4x4
Pyraminx: 5.88, 8.27, 7.39, 5.41, 6.68 = 6.65
Ok
Sq-1: 32.00, 31.83, 27.23, 33.28, 30.21 = 31.35
Crap
3x3 OH: 19.37, 17.30, 22.29, 19.65, 19.79 = 19.60
Normal
Magic: 1.30, 4.43, 1.44, 2.15, 1.56 = 1.72
lol magic
2x2BLD: 21.17+, 24.30+, 12.80 = 12.8
the 12 should have been faster
3x3MTS: 1:30.16, 1:31.07, 1:25.23, 1:33.23, 1:45.83+ = 1:31.48
Frustrating
3x3BLD:
1:38.05, DNF(1:50.63), DNF(2:13.48) = 1:38.05
First scramble was really easy, as was the second. #2 was off by 3 cycle of corners, and #3 was off by 3 twisted corners.
5x5: 1:43.96, 1:31.34, 1:31.40, 1:48.29, 1:36.64 = 1:37.33
Wow, extremely bad.
Megaminx: 1:32.88, 1:35.72, 1:31.44, 1:24.98, 1:08.61 = 1:29.77
1:08 was the only good solve. The rest failed.
6x6: 2:41.71, 2:57.06, 2:51.36, 3:30.88, 2:57.15 = 2:55.19
Good
7x7: 4:54.30, 5:18.47, (4:44.06), 5:10.98, (DNS) = 5:07.91
cbf doing the last one
3x3 Multi: 0/2 = DNF
Started doing CO on the first cube, and messed up some moves lol. Fail


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 20.68, 25.11, (20.38), (30.58), 23.61 => 23.13
Damn that 25 second solve!

*4x4x4*: (2:15.46), (2:02.96), 2:12.21, 2:04.72, 2:03.27 => 2:06.73
OP, OP, P, O, OP. 

*5x5x5*: (4:30.19), 4:36.56, 4:41.75, (5:18.93), 4:58.85 => 4:45.72

*234 Relay*: 3:23.05
Those were horrible 2x2x2 and 4x4x4 solves.

*2345 Relay* 7:22.72

*Magic*: (2.34), 1.96, 1.85, 1.88 (1.78) => 1.90

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(3:31.44), DNF(5:38.91), DNS = DNF
Damn! That first scramble was really easy, but I slammed down the cube early without flipping UB/UF, because I knew it was a really good time for me. I'm finding memorization much easier alternating through my routes, instead of just reusing the same one.

*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 0/2 14:53.17
I totally messed up the first cube, and I forgot the corner permutation on the second cube.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 4, 2009)

*2x2:* 11.71, 10.62, 12.42, 12.25, 12.12 = *12.03*
Pretty consistent.

*3x3:* 26.54, 26.71, 27.85, 31.64, 25.32 = *27.04*
Can't complain i guess.

*2x2 BLD:* DNS, DNS, 1:31.82 = *1:31.82*
Last one just looked so good.

*3x3 OH:* 1:00.73, 1:06.82, 1:21.07, 1:27.86, 1:15.57 = *1:14.49*
Well it started good enough.

*3x3 Fewest Moves:* 49
F’ L B D’ F2 U L’ U L2 U L’ U2 F’ U’ F U B U2 B’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R U L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L R U R’ U R U2 B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U2
First solution found in 20min can't be bothered trying to improve it.


----------



## mande (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: 5.86, 6.29, (7.22), 6.96, (5.47) = 6.37
Comment: Very good.

3x3: 20.01, (16.99), (36.64), 17.15, 20.14 = 19.10
Comment: OK. Massive pop on the third solve.

3x3 OH: 46.61, 43.28, (55.29), (37.04), 41.79 = 43.89
Comment: Ugh, I need to start practicing OH again.

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 37.15 = 37.15
Comment: Pretty easy last scramble, I should have done better.

3x3 MTS: 58.87, 1:10.71, (DNF(1:00.42)), (56.60), 1:20.13 = 1:09:90
Comment: Wow, my first sub 1's ever...both in a single average. On the DNF, I forgot to permute the LL edges. Awesome average though.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 4, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 15.80, (12.32), (21.92), 13.67, 15.29 = *14.92*
*3x3x3:* 43.23, (49.52), (41.36), 45.78, 43.86 = *44.29*
*4x4x4:* 2:43.61, (3:05.88), 2:29.57, (2:22.56), 2:57.87 = *2:43.68*
*5x5x5:* 4:41.92, (4:03.38), (4:46.22), 4:14.52, 4:26.37 = *4:27.60*
*6x6x6:* 8:16.26, 7:55.84, (9:02.75), 7:59.82, (7:35.78) = *8:03.97*
*7x7x7:* (13:43.79), (11:15.85), 11:18.12, 13:35.52, 11:16.75 = *12:03.46*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (edges-only - bad memo fail), DNF (edges-only. All 12 edges in 9:26.55. 3 cycles WO-WG-OY-YB, WB-YG-BO-GO-RW-YR, RB-RG. very pleased), DNF (10/12 edges in 5:56.24. 1 cycle OY-RW-BO-RB-YG-WG-OW-GO-GR-BW-RY-BY, memo fail, 2 edges were swapped: GO-GR) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:41.61, (1:53.07), 1:40.21, 1:31.51, (1:25.57) = *1:37.78*
3x3x3 With Feet: 
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:07.79*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:42.40*
*Magic:* 2.83, 2.24, (2.93), (2.15), 2.16 = *2.41*
Master Magic: 
*Clock:* 25.45, (58.77), (24.72), 48.16, 24.83 = *32.81*
*MegaMinx:* 5:48.02, (4:39.14), 5:44.46, (6:02.58), 5:55.63 = *5:49.37*
*PyraMinx:* 23.15, (24.00), 19.74, 19.83, (13.82) = *20.91*
Square-1:


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

3x3: 13.30, 14.02, 12.89, 11.78, 13.16 = 13.12
Do I just suck at every competition?

4x4: 1:05.25, 1:19.09, 58.05, 58.47, 1:05.00 = 1:02.91
...

5x5: 1:50.95, 1:29.45, 1:29.92, 1:28.36, 1:31.34 = 1:30.24
NOOOOO!! PB average anyway.

6x6: 3:53.72, 3:30.06, 3:21.34, 3:15.70, 4:22.23 = 3:35.04

3x3 Blindfolded: 1:40.48, 2:34.19, DNF(2:11.81)
YES!!!SUB-2!!! The last one forgot to memo edge orient.

3x3 Multi-Blindfolded: 2/2 8:42.80
Playing it safe. Maybe 3 next week.

3x3 One Handed: 25.52, 23.30, 18.5, 27.81, 26.28 = 25.03
More bad times

3x3 Match the scramble: 2:02.08, 1:30.22, 3:03.02, DNF, 2:09.53 = 2:24.88
I usually average 1:30-ish...

3x3 Fewest Moves: 42 moves
Solution: F D' B' D B U L D2 L D' R' L' F D R' F' D' F' D F U2 R2 U' L' U R2 U' L F' U2 R U R' U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U

2x2x2: F D' B' D B U L(7:7)
3x2x2: D2 L D' R' L' F D(7:14)
Triple X-cross: R' F' D' F' D(5:19)
F2L: F U*.* F' U2 R U R'(7:26)
OLL: U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U(9:35)
Insert U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L(8 move commutator) at *.*, 1 move cancel.

Megaminx: 1:57.17, 1:40.81, 1:40.77, 1:59.33, 1:29.20 = 1:46.25
Good single, bad average. How typical.

Will finish later.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 4, 2009)

Square-1: 17.67,	16.05, 20.22, 21.19, 20.05 = 19.04
not pb, but at least sub-20.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 4, 2009)

3x3: 14.19, 15.48, 16.11, (19.81), (13.84) = 15.26
Fail -____-

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 31.56 = 31.56
That last one was easy  I used LBL.

2x2: (3.59), (6.36), 5.92, 4.52, 4.09 = 4.84
LoL ^^ sub-5 with a counting high-5 (lol rofl high-5)

3x3 OH: 35.25, 34.88, (42.45), 34.53, (33.03) = 34.89
Normal...

4x4: (58.56+), 59.88, 1:06.92, (1:12.69), 1:06.63 = 1:04.47
Excellent start! First time 2 sub-1s in a row  I had 0 OLL-parities and 1 PLL-Parity  2nd best avg ever 

Pyraminx: 11.02, (13.38), 12.47, (8.08), 12.52 = 12.00
Very ordinary average  4th was quite easy (solution in white): solving centers, doing 1st 2-flip on LL, doing 2nd 2-flip on FL, 4 tips 

5x5: (2:47.19), 2:21.34, (1:51.00), 2:09.58, 2:19.94 = 2:16.95
YES!!!!!!!!!!!! First sub-2 ever!!!!  PLL skip! Also really great avg!


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 4, 2009)

*JunwenYao *
SPEEDSOLVING.COM Weekly Competition #49 
*
I got sick & tired. so i give up.sorry...*

*2x2x2*
1. 6.81
2. 7.30
*3. (7.41)*
*4. (6.34)*
5. 6.96
*Average: 7.02*
totally suck!!


*3x3x3*
1. 20.11
2. 19.83
*3. (22.13)*
4. 21.19
*5. (16.84)*
*Average:20.38*


*Magic*
1.1.13
*2.(1.09)*
3.1.13
4.1.11
*5.(1.28)*
*Average:1.12*

Uh...I got hungry & little cold-hands.My bros get married!yee-ha~Waiting a few days update new results.


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.25, (6.85), 8.49, (9.02), 7.57 =*7.77*
Counting 8.5 

*3x3:* (24.47), 22.01, 20.45, 23.13, (19.49) =*21.86*
Not too bad at all 

*3x3 OH:* (43.66), 50.24, (50.57), 45.90, 47.84 =*47.99*
Pretty good, nice and consistent 

*4x4:* 2:25.42, 2:12.53, (2:30.18), 2:19.43, (1:54.21) =*2:19.13*
PB single  Other than that, my general average really...

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:59.77*
3x3 sucked... Atleast it's sub3 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:31.65, 1:22.86, DNF (20s) =*1:22.86*
Hoped for a PLL skip on the last one  Other two not bad times...

*3x3 BLD:* 5:25.07, DNS Yet, DNS Yet =*5:25.07*
Stupidly easy 1st scramble, PB by a mile 

*Pyraminx:* 11.59, (10.09), 11.66, 10.61, (13.07) =*11.29*
Should've been better, could've been worse.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 4, 2009)

*222*
avg *4.90*
3.45, 5.23, (6.89), 6.01, (3.41)

*333*
avg *15.82*
16.00, 16.70, (18.03), 14.75, (14.31)

*444*
avg *1:20.39*
(1:42.87), 1:26.98, 1:12.09, (1:11.02), 1:22.09 PB!

*222BLD*
dnf, dnf, *32.67* the first two scrambles were too long xD

*333BLD*
2:47.21, 2:41.67, *2:17.45* happy about that 

*333MULTI BLD*
1/2 *6:22.53* 

*234*
*1:54.39*

*333FM*
*47* moves, friedrich


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 4, 2009)

gyc6001 said:


> Square-1: 17.67,	16.05, 20.22, 21.19, 20.05 = 19.04
> not pb, but at least sub-20.




Wait, 16.xx average in competition?


----------



## salshort (Dec 4, 2009)

*Magic*: 2.30 2.50 2.08 (DNF) (2.02) = *2.29*
*2x2x2*: 18.69 (17.59) 20.13 22.67 20.60 = *19.81*
*3x3x3*: 24.79 (22.41) 26.09 27.95 (29.20) = *26.27*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:02.60) 56.01 (55.43) 59.89 56.35 = *57.42*
*Pyraminx*: 10.33 13.46 (15.52) 14.02 (7.48) = *12.60*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 4, 2009)

Square-1: 25.86, 18.58, (34.77), (17.58), 20.58 = 21.67 Interesting average...
3x3: 15.02, (13.19), (19.55), 15.84, 13.30 = 14.72 Okay.
2x2: 4.41, 3.93, (3.55), 4.80, (4.93) = 4.38 Fail.
Magic: (1.80) 2.00 1.83 2.31 (2.36) = 2.05 Consistently crap.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

*2x2x2*

Average: 6.78

Individual Times:
1. 7.51 
2. 5.58 
3. 7.00 
4. 6.80 
5. 7.00


*Square-1*

Average: 51.70

Individual Times:
1. 43.09 _Good start._
2. 29.16 _Woah. Crazy good time. PB._
3. DNF [POP]
4. 1:09.30 [Parity] _Ah. That's more like it _
5. 1:05.23 [Parity]

*3x3x3*

Average: 25.75

Individual Times:
1. 27.13
2. 24.44
3. 24.53
4. 26.78
5. 25.88

*Magic*

Average: 1.72

Individual Times:
1. 1.47
2. 2.22
3. 1.77
4. 1.66
5. 1.50


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 4, 2009)

claim the place.

*Cube*

_2x2_
average: *4.13* (nice, with low SD)
4.09
4.08
1.55 (hehe recognized CLL in preinspection, just straight solve.)
4.25
4.22

_3x3_
average: *15.47* (nothing special)
15.88
15.59
15.83
14.98
14.58

_4x4_
average: *55.49* (nice according to some cases...)
58.30
52.36 (PLL skip)
55.80
49.59 (Strange centers, but good pairing. Left with LL at 45.00, nice LL )
59.33 (Double)

_3x3 OH_
average: 23.95 (Nice, but incostistent (a lot of nice PLL U ))
21,84 (pll U)
28,75 (weird time)
24,96
21,58 (pll U)
25,05

_6x6_
average: 3:18.02 (good enough to satisfy me when faz has beaten me )
3:17.91
3:19.63
3:17.90 (Changed the cube)
2:55.66
3:18.22


*Non Cubic*

_sq1_
average: *23.81* (why the hell not at mini gg competition held by me on friday???)
19.71 (the nice one)
25.13
26.75
22.97
23.33

_Pyraminx_
average: *8.40* (No Comment.)
5.83 (nice one. KwSed)
9,77 (4 tips)
7,78 (nice 4 tips)
7,65 (another nice 4 tips - sune)
9,94 (fail fail fail)

*Fun*

_3x3 Match The Scramble_
average: *58.00* (Yes! However easy scrambles, but 49.34 wasn't as easy as the other ones.)
49.34 (decent start and the first sub 50 )
52.77 (hmm fast )
79.21 (lol. mistake )
61.78 (nice cross )
59.44 (another nice cross )

_234_
Time: *1:15.30* (nice 2x2   )

_2345_
Time: *3:08.90* (oll skip on 2x2, nice 4x4  (234 here was faster than 234 in 234 event ^^))


----------



## Edam (Dec 4, 2009)

_3x3_ - 17.95, (19.58), 18.43, 18.33, (16.83) = *18.24*
happy with this considering it's pretty much the only time I've had to cube this week, uni deadlines are taking up all my time!

_4x4_ 1:40.63, (1:37.09), 1:41.05, 1:38.00, (1:42.71) = *1:39.89* 
awful, really bad.. maybe next week I'll be more awake! 

_234_ *1:55.69* sub2:00


----------



## Mossar (Dec 4, 2009)

*3x3OH:* (21.75); 25.27 ; 22.70 ; 22.86 ; (29.42) = *23.61* - _... Last solve was totally failed.._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*

Scramble: U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L F2 U B U L2 D U' F'
Solution: D2 F2 L' U F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R' D' U' B2 U B U' B' U L U2 R' F U' B' U F' U' B U F R' F' R U' R U' L' R' D B D'

NISS:
2x2x3: D2 F2 L' U F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R' D'
switch to inverse scramble (apply inverse of 2x2x3 moves before applying inverse scramble)
3x cross: D B' D' R
switch to regular scramble (apply inverse of 3x cross moves before applying regular scramble)
4th pair: U' B2 U B U' B' U
switch to inverse scramble (apply inverse of 4th pair followed by inverse of 2x2x3 moves before applying inverse scramble)
OLL: L U R' U R' F R F' . R U2 L'
insert at .: U' B' U F U' B U F'

Comment: Okay, so it's a bad result, but it was cool to get through a NISS solve! It's really hard to write the explanation for one of these up, though. I don't think I'm very good at this because I'm so slow - too much rescrambling necessary, and I'm too slow for that. (As it was, I didn't have time to look for a good insertion.) So I'm not sure if I'll keep using it. But it is fun to watch it actually work!

This probably makes me the worst NISS solver in the world.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: (2.50), (5.03), 4.55, 4.23, 4.44 = 4.41

3x3: 13.59, (11.73), 11.77, (13.67), 12.90 = 12.75
Bit mal.

4x4: 59.37, (55.20), 57.56, (1:02.26), 56.00 = 57.64

5x5:

234: 1:13.65

2345: 2:24.33
Wow, so bad.

OH:

Sq-1: 13.51, (9.03), 16.55, 13.53, (16.84) = 14.53
Sub-WR average with 3 parities (parity on the 13.51 and two 16s).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

*2x2x2: 7.31*
7.40, 7.81, (2.07), 6.71, (10.06)
Comment those were amazing times for me.

*3x3x3: 22.33*
(23.00), 22.56, 21.92, (17.89), 22.52
Comment: Nice single, last one could've been sub-20, anti-sune & a PLL skip.

*4x4x4: 1:57.94*
(2:04.82), 2:02.05, 1:55.29, (1:47.46), 1:56.47
Comment: Haven't practiced in a while. 

*5x5x5:*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 56.44*
DNF, 56.44, DNF
Comment: Meh

*3x3x3 One Handed:*
1:00.91, (53.99), 1:01.54, 1:07.34, (1:15.16)
Comment: So close to sub-1.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 48*
Comment: Getting better every week.

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 2:37.08*
Comment: Darn, i wanted Sub-2.5

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay: 5:27.77*
Comment: The 4x4 solve was amazing.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: 5:20.86 DNF 6:34.86
comment: Joey's comments to Mike were an inspiration here. I really want to get to the point where I can sub-5 somewhat regularly, and Joey's point to Mike for his BLD goal was just to believe you can. All solves done on my mini Diansheng. Third solve was probably one of my fastest ever memos of the 4x4x4 (didn't look at the time), but because I was rushing I had a recall delay at the end to remember which pieces to pickup cycle to finish. Hoping to start improving my overall average time. Good luck to Mike on his sub-30 memo attempts for 3x3x3!
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF DNF
comment: For each solve I tried something I haven't done in a while, distraction training. I wore my earplugs, no ear muffs, and turned on both my TV and radio really loud. I also set my alarm for anywhere from 4-6 minutes later than the current time right before I began. This way the alarm would go off somewhere during memo and continue through the end of the solve. I was hoping that the distractions wouldn't affect me as much as they did, I felt during all three solves like it was hard to focus but was still possible. It ended up affecting me more than I expected in that I made a number of small mistakes on each solve without realizing. I did look at the solves again afterward to find my errors, and they were all over the place. Some memo errors, some turn direction errors on difficult cycles, it was just all over the place.  I'm going to try more distraction practice, because clearly this was quite a lot harder than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF DNF
> comment: For each solve I tried something I haven't done in a while, distraction training. I wore my earplugs, no ear muffs, and turned on both my TV and radio really loud. I also set my alarm for anywhere from 4-6 minutes later than the current time right before I began. This way the alarm would go off somewhere during memo and continue through the end of the solve. I was hoping that the distractions wouldn't affect me as much as they did, I felt during all three solves like it was hard to focus but was still possible. It ended up affecting me more than I expected in that I made a number of small mistakes on each solve without realizing. I did look at the solves again afterward to find my errors, and they were all over the place. Some memo errors, some turn direction errors on difficult cycles, it was just all over the place.  I'm going to try more distraction practice, because clearly this was quite a lot harder than I was expecting it to be.



Chris, that really surprises me, because last night I was doing the same thing with 3x3x3 BLD. My wife and I were sitting in the family room, and she was watching TV and occasionally talking to me about the stuff that was on, and I was doing BLD solves, and trying to maintain conversation with her whenever she asked me something. It's not the same as doing big BLD (which is MUCH harder), but I rarely ever do distraction training these days, and I think it's funny that you posted this the day after I did that. By the way I was averaging around 2 minutes, and I only missed one out of 7 or 8 solves, so I was pretty happy with it.

Now that you mention it, I might have to try some big BLD too.

In this particular case, I am quite interested - about how fast were they? I'm curious what the difference is in time for you between a distracted solve and a non-distracted one.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris, that really surprises me, because last night I was doing the same thing with 3x3x3 BLD. My wife and I were sitting in the family room, and she was watching TV and occasionally talking to me about the stuff that was on, and I was doing BLD solves, and trying to maintain conversation with her whenever she asked me something. It's not the same as doing big BLD (which is MUCH harder), but I rarely ever do distraction training these days, and I think it's funny that you posted this the day after I did that. By the way I was averaging around 2 minutes, and I only missed one out of 7 or 8 solves, so I was pretty happy with it.



Hey Mike,

That's funny that we both apparently train the same way without realizing!  I used to do this kind of distraction stuff from time to time, but I got out of the habit for a while. I figured I would try it again and see what happened. I'm glad I did because this was kind of eye opening for me, I was really expecting to see a solved cube on the first two. The last one I discovered a memory error during solving, and tried to see if I could figure it out. I thought I did, but it was still a DNF.



> In this particular case, I am quite interested - about how fast were they? I'm curious what the difference is in time for you between a distracted solve and a non-distracted one.



First two DNFs were 16's, the last one was almost 21 minutes. The extra time on the last solve I think came from the fact that I was probably starting to get really sensory overloaded, and also on trying to rework my memorization and see if I could figure out the memory error. I knew I had made an error because I memorized one location twice.

Chris


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not that great, but I'm decent for me cubing since May of '09

*2x2*
(14.69)
13.38
13.09
11.47
(11.22)
=12.65

*3x3*
35.75
(39.34) I hate N perms
36.16
(33.43)
34.47
=35.46

*ONLY 2x2 AND 3x3 RELAY*
59.25


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2009)

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (30:06.48 (18:xx.xx)), DNF, DNF (26:16.65 (18:45.45)) = *DNF*

Attempt 1
No idea what went wrong this time.
19 centres correct, 7 edges correct and 0 corners correct.

Attempt 2
DNF
I am SOOOOOO ANGRY about this one. It took just under 12 minutes to memorise, by FAR the fastest I've ever memorised a 4x4x4. During my VERY FIRST commutator what happened? I fumbled and dropped the cube. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Attempt 3
Just 2 centres off (ubl and fdr)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> First two DNFs were 16's, the last one was almost 21 minutes. The extra time on the last solve I think came from the fact that I was probably starting to get really sensory overloaded, and also on trying to rework my memorization and see if I could figure out the memory error. I knew I had made an error because I memorized one location twice.



Thanks for the info - based on your typical average solves (which based on what you post here, looks like are probably running around 13 to 14 minutes), it sounds like you're affected about the same as me. But I admit I've only tried this a couple of times with big cubes. I may need to try one sometime this weekend if I can.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 5, 2009)

3x3 BLD
1:48.61, 1:23.98, 1:54.19
Very good for me. 1:23 is my new PB  The first one should have been faster. I executed one piece wrong so I had to undo it. The last one was average. All 3 successes and sub 2 

3x3
12.04, 14.31, 15.16, 13.19, 14.63

3x3 OH
25.68, 27.11, 27.03, 26.34, 26.28
These are my first 5 OH solves after more than 2 weeks  and its close to my PB


----------



## chahupping (Dec 5, 2009)

One hand:34.83
32.86,31.06	,32.38,42.17,35.66

3x3:21.01
18.44,19.59,22.11,DNF,23.89

2x2:9.75
9.61,9.77,10.44	,10.23,	8.72	

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:6.66


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 5, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2_ - 8.94 9.99 11.80 9.44 13.75 *10.41avg	* Oooh - 2counting sub 10s.
_3x3_ - 23.50 25.83 26.17 33.86 26.08 *26.03avg	* Botched E-perm on 4th.
_4x4_ - 1:28.75 1:36.39 1:46.47 1:40.20 1:34.54 *1:37.04avg	* Started well, but was to be another week of paritys 8/10.
_5x5_ - 2:49.50 2:40.55 2:38.36 2:59.03 2:53.17 *2:47.74avg*
_6x6_ - 5:51.64 5:23.84 6:18.91 5:40.17 5:59.01	*5:50.27avg* Good. 2nd solve, got to last 4 edges, 1 was solved, and only had to cycle 3edges. Popped 3rd. 5/10 parity. 
_7x7_ - 8:46.30 9:00.01 DNF 8:58.22 9:15.74 *9:04.66avg*
_2x2BLD_ - DNF DNF 32.95 = *32.95* Hmm, quite disappointed by second, the cube still looked scrambled. Easy 3rd - L (Sexy-move U)3 U2 x'y (T-perm) Highlight to see.
_3x3 OH_ - 1:42.86 1:39.36 1:30.67 1:30.53 1:33.42 *1:34.48avg*
_3x3 MTS_ - 2:09.86 2:05.98 2:04.77 DNF 2:14.88 *2:10.24avg* Haven't done this in a long time. Fairly consistent though.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.10.41* O
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.09.47* Robbed of sub 5 by OP
_Magic_ - 1.68 1.51 1.50 2.27 1.65 *1.61avg*
_Master Magic_ - 3.63 3.52 3.36 3.19 3.30 *3.39avg*
_Clock_ - 20.19 20.75 17.77 16.27 15.89 *18.08avg*
_Megaminx_ - 3:46.08 3:35.10 3:34.27 3:29.96	 3:43.27 *3:37.55*
_Square1_ - 47.17 36.53 1:05.09 59.12 1:49.98 *57.13avg* Insanely easy first and second solves.
_3X3 FMC_ - *52* moves. I have done FMC twice before this - both in competition. Got 60 and 66 - so this is quite a comprehensive PB for me. Straight CFOP. I cant block build efficiently at all. I am working on it though.
B2 U' R' x2 
U' F U' F' D2 U' L' U' L 
U2 L U L' U F' U' F
U B' U2 B 
R' U R U2 B U B' 
y2 R' F R F' U' F' U F 
R2 B2 U' R' U' R U R U B2 R U' R


----------



## Yichen (Dec 5, 2009)

Yichen:

2x2x2: 4.55
4.53, (4.39), 4.47, (4.95), 4.64

3x3x3: 17.57
16.80, (15.49), 18.18, (18.85), 17.74

4x4x4: 1:44.59
Did not practice for 2 weeks....
(1:31.32), 1:42.84, 1:47.22, 1:43.72, (1:50.18)


3x3x3 One Handed: 41.86
41.80, (40.04), 40.91, (44.75), 42.88


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:09.72


MegaMinx: 4:54.92
This is my PB………………
4:46.53, (4:44.00), (5:05.86), 4:55.70, 5:02.54


----------



## TMOY (Dec 5, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> _Square1_ - 47.17 36.53 1:05.09 59.12 1:49.98 *57.13avg* Insanely easy first and secon solves.



I tried the scrambles and got 45.84 (26.66) (51.56) 37.96 41.90 = 41.90 average. All three counting solves had parities . OK the second was easy, but the first ?

I'll do FMC later.

Edit: FMC: 39 moves, pretty bad 

z' E2 B' d F' D y L l2 D l' E L' D L E2 L (18): corners (almost) + 5 edges
y' D L' E' L (5): 1 more edge
d' D' L E2 L' B2 L E' L' B2 D2 U' F2 D' (16): last 6 edges


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2009)

16.24, 19.31, 18.25, 17.57, 21.38 = 18.38

3X3 one handed 34.96, 40.56, 38.23, 33.39, 36.08 = 36.42

5x5 3:33.88, 3:24.18, 3:16.46, 4:05.54, 3:28.13 = 3:28.73

megaminx 2:34.78, 2:34.11, 2:55.97, 2:22.79, 2:16.71 = 2:30.56

2x2 blindfolded 1:02.42, 1:45.27, DNF(1:01.38) = 1:02.42

3x3 blindfolded 3:24.65, 3:57.16, 4:00.58 DNF = 3:24.65 

2x2 9.57, 10.48, 10.56+, DNF(8.35), 8.07 =10.20. that was a abuslute fail avg

Clock 17.79, 13.62, 20.66, 19.15, DNF(11.65) =19.20.


----------



## jave (Dec 5, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 30.95, 33.08, (40.55), 31.75, (24.80) = 31.93
comment: PLL mix-up on that 40 sec solve. =.=


----------



## Micael (Dec 5, 2009)

Micael Boulet
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:12.36, 1:39.02, 47.36 = 47.36
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:18.39, DNF, 1:58.42 = 1:58.42
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Well, at least I tried.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:* 8/12 = 4 in 48:04 [32:42]
Just went fully all out. Did everything as fast as possible and did not used the spare time (my goal was to be sub-50). 3 cubes had 2 edges misoriented, the others was a 3 cycle off. I am happy with the memorization process, but a bit disapointed with the final result. Misoriented edges still happen and that **** me off. I want a better system for them now...


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 5, 2009)

*2x2*: *9.59* 9.70, 10.08, (11.46), 8.97, (8.72)

*3x3*: *30.26* (27.52), 31.82, (39.71), 29.31, 29.66


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

Micael said:


> Micael Boulet
> *3x3x3 MultiBLD:* 8/12 = 4 in 48:04 [32:42]
> Just went fully all out. Did everything as fast as possible and did not used the spare time (my goal was to be sub-50). 3 cubes had 2 edges misoriented, the others was a 3 cycle off. I am happy with the memorization process, but a bit disapointed with the final result. Misoriented edges still happen and that **** me off. I want a better system for them now...



Oh wow, everyone's getting so fast! Very Very Nice!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.19, (6.46), 7.99, 6.77, (9.64) = 7.32

3x3x3: (18.42), (22.43), 19.50, 19.94, 19.24 = 19.56

4x4x4: (1:33.50), 1:25.13, 1:20.50, (1:14.78), 1:24.55 = 1:23.39

5x5x5: 2:45.40, 3:01.24, 2:49.34, (3:31.38), (2:43.84) = 2:51.99

Pyraminx: 9.37, 8.85, (12.03), (8.80), 10.32 = 9.51

MTS: 1:12.65, 1:19.49, (1:21.31), 1:09.14, (1:08.39) = 1:13.76

2,3,4: 1:55.92

2,3,4,5: 4:47.52

2x2x2BLD: DNF, 1:11.81, 31.95 = 31.95

3x3x3BLD: 2:40.07, 3:43.92, DNS = 2:40.07
PB

MultiBLD: 3/3 22:04.44
PB by 4 mins


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 5, 2009)

*3x3:* 23.27 (19.86) (26.75) 23.94 21.79 => 23.00

*3x3 OH:* 42.39 (55.68) 47.25 (42.15) 42.81 => 44.15

*2x2:* (9.92) (7.87) 9.11 9.39 8.95 => 9.15

*Magic:* (DNF) 1.48 1.39 1.62 (1.34) => 1.50


----------



## PeterV (Dec 5, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (7.77), 8.23, 8.68, 8.23, (15.73) = *8.38 avg.*

3x3x3: (33.39), 30.27, 28.95, 29.78, (27.15) = *29.67 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:50.82, (2:57.35), 2:49.95, (2:22.09), 2:26.48 = *2:42.42 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *2:58.54*

2-5 Relay: *8:39.80*

Magic: 1.62, 1.62, (1.57), (1.63), 1.58 = *1.61 avg.*


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 6, 2009)

SkateTracker
~~~~~~~~

*3x3:* 23.53, (20.28), (25.93), 21.84, 24.12 = *23.16*

_Ew, can't say it's much worse than average though... I'm terrible at 3x3. T_T _

*4x4:* (1:25.18), 1:24.74, (1:16.00), 1:20.29, 1:22.97 = *1:22.66*

_About average._

*5x5*: (2:26.40), 2:28.78, 2:37.68, 2:29.75, (2:40.54) = *2:32.07

*_Not liking that counting 2:37._

*2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay* = *1:57.39*

_Not bad, for me at least... =\_

*2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5 Relay* = *4:54.98

*Ugh, 5x5 was terrible.

*3x3 OH*: (1:29.19), 1:19.47, (1:19.10), 1:21.61, 1:24.63 = *1:21.91
*_
Ahaha, wow. Terrible terrible terrible. I probably total less than 30 OH solves in all my 3 years of cubing though, so it's not surprising. 
_


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 6, 2009)

3x3x3:
27.05, 16.21, 17.06, 14.93+, 17.89 = *17.05 average*
lol.

2x2x2:
3.62, 18.25, 6.54, 3.98, 4.22 = *4.92 average*
okay...

3x3 BLD:
*1:23.40*, DNF(1:54.76), 1:27.43 
woo..not bad!

3x3 OH:
30.60, 29.98, 33.65, 30.56, 29.42 = *30.38 average*
Consistent but bad. Maybe I should do more OH =/


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

3x3x3
33.88, 32.76, 38.23, 34.18, 32.92 avg5: 33.66 (σ = 0.54)
Pretty good for me


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 6, 2009)

TMOY said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > _jamesdeanludlow_
> ...



I got into cube shape, and top layer was solved. One adjacent corner swap on bottom layer and two adjacent edge swaps on bottom layer. This may be something to do with my somewhat inefficient way of making a cube shape I guess.


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 6, 2009)

SkateTracker said:


> SkateTracker
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> *3x3:* 23.53, (20.28), (25.93), 21.84, 24.12 = *23.16*
> ...




you ID .are you skateboarder? rider?i'm a AM skater in China.heheh~


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

2: (6.19) 5.40 5.97 (3.91) 5.27 => *5.54* 
okay, i guess! 

3: (15.21) 12.09 13.34 (11.55) 13.97 => *13.13*
pretty bad, no warmup.

4: 57.31O (1:00.18OP) 57.81O 57.71P (53.83P) => *57.61*
bad, but not really warmed up, and havn't done 4x4 for a few days. also quite a few parities 

5: 1:48.03 1:51.08 1:42.22 (1:41.52) (2:05.02) => *1:47.10*
second had forced OLL skip. obviously had to go above 2 on the last one *sigh*



cmhardw said:


> comment: Joey's comments to Mike were an inspiration here. I really want to get to the point where I can sub-5 somewhat regularly, and Joey's point to Mike for his BLD goal was just to believe you can. All solves done on my mini Diansheng.


Reading stuff like this makes my day. (plus I think you meant mini QJ for 4x4, I'm not aware of diansheng producing 4x4s)


----------



## linkmaster03 (Dec 6, 2009)

2x2: 7.64, 6.18, 8.54, 6.97, 7.42 = 7.34
Comment: Not bad. I'm getting good at 2x2.
4x4: 2:20.34, 2:21.57, 2:29.13, 2:23.99, 2:26.00
Comment: I hate my 4x4 beyond words. Solving it frustrates me. Never lube Eastsheens; they will never be the same.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 6, 2009)

JunwenYao said:


> you ID .are you skateboarder? rider?i'm a AM skater in China.heheh~



Awesome! Yeah, I used to be. I've got a breathing problem now so I can't skate anymore, but skating used to be my life. =\


----------



## Jude (Dec 7, 2009)

Jude said:


> *4x4x4 BLD*:
> Attempt 3: DNF (26:16.65 (18:45.45))
> 
> Just 2 centres off (ubl and fdr)



I decided to channel my rage through the medium of art..


----------



## ianini (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2: 9.76, 8.53, 7.71, 10.03, 11.70
3x3: 20.11, 18.90, 19.90, 23.33, 21.88
Magic: .97, .96, 1.00, 1.02, .97
Master Magic: 3.45, 3.14, 3.74, 4.00, 2.99
Square-1: 54.56, 57.98, 49.25, 47.65, 1:02.21
2-4 Relay: 1:51.98
2-5 Relay: 4:54.65
Clock: 11.11, 12.09, 15.14, 14.90, 10.78


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Dec 7, 2009)

2x2x2 *Avg 6.33*
6.49 (5.57) [8.13] 6.38 6.13
3x3x3 *Avg 21.88*
21.58 24.91 [25.06] (18.02) 19.16
4x4x4 *Avg 1:31.33*
(1:17.65) 1:28.34 1:28.76 [1:50.66] 1:36.90
5x5x5 *Avg 2:45.11*
2:48.45 (2:14.35) [3:04.26] 2:44.50 2:42.38
7x7x7 *Avg 8:12.23*
8:00.24 8:10.57 8:25.89 (7:53.56) [8:51.22]
2x2x2BLD *47.64*
48.70 (47.64) 50.90
3x3x3BLD *1:45.87(PB)*
(1:45.87) 2:34.13 2:11.07
3x3x3OH *Avg 1:16.97*
1:23.85 (51.93) 1:04.38 1:22.67 [DNF]
3x3x3MTS* Avg 1:16.62*
1:24.10 1:11.46 (1:04.30) [2:02.79] 1:14.31
3x3x3WF *Avg 3:40.38*
4:45.44 3:19.26 [DNF] 2:56.44 (2:42.04)
234 Relay *2:08.66*
2345Relay *4:36.30*
3x3x3 MULTIBLD *2/4 29:40.41*
Mega *Avg 3:20.83*
3:36.67 [4:41.82] 3:14.00 (3:04.81) 3:11.82
SQ1 *Avg 33.70*
32.37 31.18 [38.33] 37.56 (27.16)
Pyra *Avg 11.22*
11.44 11.75 10.47 [13.64] (10.09)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 7, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD: 9:58.95 DNS

Previous PB was 13:38, from a long while ago.


----------



## Micael (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 9:58.95 DNS
> 
> Previous PB was 13:38, from a long while ago.



Very nice.


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 8, 2009)

SkateTracker said:


> JunwenYao said:
> 
> 
> > you ID .are you skateboarder? rider?i'm a AM skater in China.heheh~
> ...



I have no skateboarding 2！cuz my waist injury in Hardflip over 9 stairs.Now my biggest hobby is rubik's cube！

PS：Sorry My English


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

JunwenYao said:


> SkateTracker said:
> 
> 
> > JunwenYao said:
> ...



Oooh. Somebody call Msemtd.


----------



## blah (Dec 8, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 9:58.95 DNS
> 
> Previous PB was 13:38, from a long while ago.


Noob.


----------



## qazefth (Dec 8, 2009)

3x3x3

Average : 15.36

(13.45), 14.73, (17.12), 16.08, 15.27

What happened??


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 8, 2009)

Victor Larsen
*2x2:*
14.53, 11.82, (24.51), (8.73), 13.37 = *13.24*

*3x3:*
37.71, (41.71), (28.81), 34.84, 32.03 = *34.86*

*4x4:*
(1:52.25), 2:10.54, 2:04.46, (2:53.62), 2:09.71 = *2:08.24*

*5x5:*
4:17.12, (3:41.78), (5:12.60), 4:10.87, 4:20.12 = *4:16.04*
Wow, 3:41 beats my old best by at least 10 seconds!

*3x3OH:*
(1:39.84), 1:39.62, 1:28.96, (1:22.00), 1:37.96 = *1:35.52*

*3x3 match:*
DNF, 2:25.82, 3:12.93, color="Green"](1:50.32)[/color], DNF(4:32.82) = *DNF*
Ugh, these solves were just ugly, I had to redo F2L in all but the 1.50 solve.

*2-4 relay
3:07.26*

*2-5 relay
8:25.29*


----------



## guusrs (Dec 8, 2009)

fmc: L B2 D2 L R F2 R' F D' F2 R U' R' D2 R U R2 D2 R L2 U B' D' B' (*24*)

Solve on inverse scramble (F U D' L2 U' B' U' F2 L' B2 U F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2):
pre-scramble-moves: L' D2 B2 L' (*not* found without NISS!, only last pre-move found with regular scramble)
2x2x3: B D B U' L2 (5)
F2L and LL edges: R' D2 R.D2 F2 D F' R F2 R' (15)
pre-move correction: L' D2 B2 L' (19)
to solve remaining corners at dot insert: R U' R' D2 R U R' D2, 3 moves cancel
Would NISS have given me a better result? I don't know, time was up.
Gus


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

2x2: 6.87 6.38 5.23 (5.21) (7.98) = 6.16


Spoiler



No good.


3x3: 15.97 15.60 (12.34) (19.97) 18.18 = 16.58


Spoiler



It started off well.


4x4: 1:33.24 1:38.64 (1:44.73) 1:44.02 (1:28.44) = 1:38.63


Spoiler



All solves had either single, double, or triple parity. I hate 4x4.


5x5: (2:12.19) (1:51.89) 2:06.53 2:09.79 2:00.51 = 2:05.61


Spoiler



I think this is the only cube I'm decent at. New PB!


2-4 Relay: 2:10.34


Spoiler



Ironically, this had a pretty fast 4x4 stage.


2-5 Relay: 4:06.01


Spoiler



I was going for sub-3.


Pyraminx: 8.14 (7.71) (17.92) 12.24 14.56 = 11.64


Spoiler



17? Seriously?


Megaminx: 3:08.00 3:15.49 3:36.77 (3:45.42) (2:57.12) = 3:20.09


Spoiler



I need to learn me some LL.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 48*



Dammit i did 49!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

guusrs said:


> fmc: L B2 D2 L R F2 R' F D' F2 R U' R' D2 R U R2 D2 R L2 U B' D' B' (*24*)
> 
> Solve on inverse scramble (F U D' L2 U' B' U' F2 L' B2 U F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2):
> pre-scramble-moves: L' D2 B2 L' (*not* found without NISS!, only last pre-move found with regular scramble)
> ...



Wow! Very nice solution.


----------



## Wasil (Dec 9, 2009)

*3x3*:
1. 29,81
2. 24,43
3. 26,28
4. 24,51
5. 27,35

avg: 26,48


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L F2 U B U L2 D U' F' 

X-cross: U L D R' D2 R2

2nd+3rd pairs: x2 U2 F' U' F R' F R U F' U F U' F'

4th pair + OLL: U' B' U' B U2 B' U2 R' U' R U B

PLL: F2 L' U' r U2 R' F R' F' R2 B'

42 moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 18.91 23.89 13.93 16.14 18.91 = *17.99*
*3x3:* 45.06 40.60 43.94 45.06 52.87 = *44.69* Comp PB
*4x4:* 3:02.60 2:56.88 3:07.24 3:26.74 2:57.45 = *3:02.43* Comp PB
*5x5:* 13:27.75 (oops) 7:25.06 7:34.88 7:15.17 8:09.21 = *7:43.05*
*2-4Rel:	4:08.72*
Competition PB in spite of double parity. One day soon I'll get a sub-4

*2x2BLD:* 43.79 33.36 59.01 = *33.36*
The last was probably perfect for speedblind, for me it was 
endlessly twisting corners 
*3x3BLD:* 1:53.93 dnf 1:37.13 = *1:37.13* Wow!

Now with nice real comp times in my bag I tried to go faster than ever in big bld.
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
One 9:04 and one 10:06. Some consolation 
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
So very fast dnf:s for me, 19:21 & 20:20 (but those does not count ) 
*
Multi: 5/7 = 3* in 53:30
One had two edges flipped, one was scrambled.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 17.66, 13.77, 9.00, 8.71, 7.69 = *10.49*
*3x3x3:* 27.00, 28.97, 23.78, 29.43, 21.05 = *26.58*
*4x4x4:* DNF [1:27.71, P], 1:29.75, 1:22.22, 1:31.19 [O], 1:29.91 = *1:30.28*
Comment: On the first one, I didn’t see the PLL parity until after stopping the timer. 
*5x5x5:* 2:35.93, 2:38.56, 2:17.05, 2:40.66, 2:50.09 = *2:38.38*
*6x6x6:* 5:32.90 [P], 5:54.78, 5:33.75 [OP], 4:59.83 [OP], 42:44.66 [22:55] = *5:40.48*
Comment: On the BLD solve, I made a number of mistakes trying to memorize the inner wings, and had to memorize several whole locations several times, but I finally got it; that’s why it took so long to memorize. Wings are the only thing that can spell total disaster for my times these days; sometimes I just can’t work my way through them while memorizing due to making mistakes. But it was very nice to get the successful solve!
*7x7x7:* 9:00.22, 7:30.72, 7:40.82, 7:50.56, DNF [58:16.29, 29:22] = *8:10.53*
Comment: BLD was off by 8 obliques and 2 outer + centers; I did not reorient, because the original orientation was really good. My accuracy on 7x7x7 BLD has been really bad lately. First speedsolve had a really bad pop.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.93, 29.21, DNF = *29.21*
Comment: Third one was a really weird scramble – just twisted corners and a parity; no BH commutators usually means a bad scramble for me, even though most people would probably find it easy.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:52.05, 2:26.68, DNF = *1:52.05*
Comment: I tried to sub-30 the memo on all of these, and wound up having memory pauses. On the third one, I couldn’t remember the last edge image at all.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:28.15 [4:23], DNF [7:40.07, 4:07], 9:57.10 [5:46] = *8:28.15*
Comment: Second one was off by just 3 wings, apparently an execution mistake; I verified my memorization was correct on it. Third one was done while I was sitting next to my wife, who was watching a TV program at the time, and I didn’t wear earplugs. I’m rather happy I was able to stackmat it (barely) with the distraction!
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:38.12 [7:24], 17:01.71 [8:49], 18:03.20 [9:54] = *13:38.12*
Comment: Awesome! My second sub-14 5x5x5 BLD solve. I used these three solves as the first three in my attempt at an average 3/5 to meet Joey’s challenge, then I did a fourth one that was 17:47.11 (and I DNSed the last one), giving me an avg5 of 17:37.34. I’m very happy with that. On all four of these solves, I did not reorient the cube; in each case there were at least 11 center pieces solved (if I remember correctly), so there was not sufficient benefit for me to justify reorienting. I’m kind of disappointed – no reorienting on odd cubes all week.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 19:38.93* [12:18]
Comment: Second cube had 2 edges flipped; I for some reason thought an edge was flipped that was not. Very sad. The time was not very good, either, although it felt fairly normal for me. Notice my memorization time for 4 cubes vs. the times above for 5x5x5. I know Chris says he thinks 4 3x3x3s are about the same as a 5x5x5, but I can definitely memorize a 5x5x5 MUCH faster than I can memorize 4 3x3x3s. I must either be doing something very wrong with 3x3x3 multi, or be doing something very right for 5x5x5. I wonder which it is? Honestly, I have this suspicion that maybe I have a 5x5x5 BLD “secret” that I’m not even aware of, that makes me particularly good at 5x5x5 BLD simply because of some aspect of my method that I don’t understand. I can’t figure out any other reason why I’d be so disproportionately good at 5x5x5 BLD and above versus smaller cubes.
*3x3x3 OH:* 34.93, 39.81, 51.71, 45.11, 48.59 = *44.50*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:58.41, 1:38.15, 1:54.91, 1:47.02, 1:41.91 = *1:47.95*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:31.17, 1:24.90, 1:23.91, 1:21.40, 1:15.24 = *1:23.40*
*2-4 relay:* *2:10.69* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *4:39.59* [P]
*Magic:* 1.84, 1.78, 1.68, 1.88, 3.68 [1.68 + 2 = 3.68] = *1.83*
*Master Magic:* 5.33, 4.75, 5.06, 5.59, 4.43 = *5.05*
*Clock:* 22.47, 20.78, 20.68, 18.56, 18.65 = *20.04*
*MegaMinx:* 2:56.24, 3:03.80, 2:55.99, 2:41.11, 2:55.90 = *2:56.04*
*Pyraminx:* 13.50, 15.34, 20.81, 16.97, 22.33 = *17.71*
*Square-1:* 1:05.68, 43.75, 46.96, 1:39.05 [P], 1:17.38 = *1:03.34*
Comment: I’m forgetting some of the PLLs; I need to go back and relearn them all.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Micael (Dec 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Mats B*
> *Multi: 5/7 = 3* in 53:30





Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 19:38.93* [12:18]



Looks like I am lucky if I win this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

Micael said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *Mats B*
> ...



No, I don't think so. In general it has seemed to me that, as long as you're not going over your maximum ability (and I think you can handle 12 - I wish I could!), you maximize points on average by going for as many cubes as you can. I've won regularly in this weekly competition by doing that, with most of my wins coming with less than perfect results, and some with very small numbers of points. I remember how shocked I was that I won the Ohio Open with a 6/10 (2 points).

So your going for 12 was the best strategy, even if you were going all out and expected less than perfect results.

Silly statistic: I've never placed less than first at an official multiBLD event. But I've never placed first at an official 3x3x3 BLD event.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2009)

Are the results going to get posted?


----------



## Toad (Dec 10, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Are the results going to get posted?



Yes they usually come within a day or two of the next week's competition being opened. IE. Probably some time tomorrow.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm okay thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



I am not sure if I totally agree with Mike, but to a large extent. Look at my lousy result at the last comp, 3/5. It still sufficed to second place (of 14) on the same point as Sakarie because of the hardness of the scrambles 

@Rubiks560
I'll compile the results in a couple of hours. First of all the contest must be closed, and that is at its earliest 7 full days (7x24 hours) after its start. Sometimes the competition does not start until Friday, as in this case.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

*Results week 49*

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.76 fazrulz
 4.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.41 MTGjumper
 4.55 Yichen
 4.84 Yes, We Can!
 4.91 amostay2004
 5.55 joey
 6.16 JTW2007
 6.28 Hong_Zhang
 6.37 mande
 6.69 Stini
 6.93 Musli4brekkies
 7.02 JunwenYao
 7.31 Cyrus C.
 7.32 kinch2002
 7.34 linkmaster03
 7.77 randomtoad
 8.38 PeterV
 9.15 Evan Liu
 9.44 ianini
 9.58 blizzardmb
 9.87 chahupping
 10.20 Rubiks560
 10.41 jamesdeanludlow
 10.49 Mike Hughey
 12.03 Inf3rn0
 12.65 Chaos2011
 13.24 vlarsen
 14.92 msemtd
 17.99 MatsBergsten
 19.81 salshort
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.44 fazrulz
 12.75 MTGjumper
 13.12 mazei
 13.13 joey
 14.04 ManasijV
 14.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.26 Yes, We Can!
 15.36 qazefth
 15.47 KwS Pall
 16.58 JTW2007
 17.05 amostay2004
 17.33 Stini
 17.57 Yichen
 18.24 Edam
 19.10 mande
 19.56 kinch2002
 20.38 JunwenYao
 20.63 ianini
 20.87 Hong_Zhang
 21.86 chahupping
 21.86 randomtoad
 22.33 Cyrus C.
 23.00 Evan Liu
 23.13 aronpm
 23.16 SkateTracker
 25.73 Musli4brekkies
 26.03 jamesdeanludlow
 26.28 salshort
 26.58 Mike Hughey
 27.03 Inf3rn0
 29.67 PeterV
 30.26 blizzardmb
 31.93 jave
 33.66 janelle
 34.86 vlarsen
 35.46 Chaos2011
 44.29 msemtd
 44.69 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 46.23 fazrulz
 52.58 KwS Pall
 57.64 MTGjumper
 1:02.91 mazei
 1:04.48 Yes, We Can!
 1:22.67 SkateTracker
 1:23.39 kinch2002
 1:24.66 Stini
 1:29.48 Hong_Zhang
 1:30.28 Mike Hughey
 1:37.04 jamesdeanludlow
 1:38.63 JTW2007
 1:39.89 Edam
 1:44.59 Yichen
 1:57.94 Cyrus C.
 2:06.73 aronpm
 2:08.24 vlarsen
 2:19.13 randomtoad
 2:23.85 linkmaster03
 2:42.42 PeterV
 2:43.68 msemtd
 3:02.43 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:30.24 mazei
 1:37.33 fazrulz
 1:47.11 joey
 2:05.61 JTW2007
 2:16.95 Yes, We Can!
 2:22.69 Stini
 2:32.07 SkateTracker
 2:38.38 Mike Hughey
 2:44.00 Hong_Zhang
 2:47.74 jamesdeanludlow
 2:51.99 kinch2002
 3:28.73 Rubiks560
 4:16.04 vlarsen
 4:27.60 msemtd
 4:45.72 aronpm
 7:43.05 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:55.19 fazrulz
 3:35.04 mazei
 5:31.05 Stini
 5:40.48 Mike Hughey
 5:50.27 jamesdeanludlow
 8:03.97 msemtd
*7x7x7*(6)

 5:07.92 fazrulz
 7:43.89 Stini
 8:07.68 Hong_Zhang
 8:10.53 Mike Hughey
 9:04.66 jamesdeanludlow
12:03.46 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.60 fazrulz
 23.61 Mossar
 25.03 mazei
 26.55 ManasijV
 30.38 amostay2004
 34.89 Yes, We Can!
 36.12 Stini
 36.42 Rubiks560
 41.86 Yichen
 43.89 mande
 44.15 Evan Liu
 44.50 Mike Hughey
 47.99 randomtoad
 57.42 salshort
 1:03.26 Cyrus C.
 1:14.49 Inf3rn0
 1:14.67 Hong_Zhang
 1:21.90 SkateTracker
 1:34.48 jamesdeanludlow
 1:35.51 vlarsen
 1:37.78 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:47.95 Mike Hughey
 3:18.69 Hong_Zhang
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 12.80 fazrulz
 29.21 Mike Hughey
 31.56 Yes, We Can!
 31.95 kinch2002
 32.67 zaub3rfr4g
 32.95 jamesdeanludlow
 33.36 MatsBergsten
 37.15 mande
 47.36 Micael
 47.64 Hong_Zhang
 1:02.42 Rubiks560
 1:22.86 randomtoad
 1:31.82 Inf3rn0
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 1:23.40 amostay2004
 1:23.98 ManasijV
 1:37.13 MatsBergsten
 1:38.05 fazrulz
 1:40.48 mazei
 1:45.87 Hong_Zhang
 1:52.05 Mike Hughey
 1:58.42 Micael
 2:17.45 zaub3rfr4g
 2:40.07 kinch2002
 3:24.65 Rubiks560
 5:25.07 randomtoad
 DNF msemtd
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:20.86 cmhardw
 8:28.15 Mike Hughey
 9:58.95 Lucas Garron
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Micael
 DNF Jude
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:38.12 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/12 Micael
3/3 kinch2002
5/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 mazei
3/4 Mike Hughey
2/4 Hong_Zhang
0/2 aronpm
0/2 fazrulz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:09.90 mande
 1:13.76 kinch2002
 1:14.13 Hong_Zhang
 1:23.40 Mike Hughey
 1:31.49 fazrulz
 2:10.24 jamesdeanludlow
 2:24.88 mazei
 DNF vlarsen
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 1:13.65 MTGjumper
 1:15.30 KwS Pall
 1:15.77 fazrulz
 1:51.98 ianini
 1:54.39 zaub3rfr4g
 1:55.69 Edam
 1:57.39 SkateTracker
 2:02.33 Stini
 2:06.66 chahupping
 2:08.66 Hong_Zhang
 2:09.72 Yichen
 2:10.34 JTW2007
 2:10.41 jamesdeanludlow
 2:10.69 Mike Hughey
 2:37.08 Cyrus C.
 2:58.54 PeterV
 2:59.77 randomtoad
 3:07.26 vlarsen
 3:23.05 aronpm
 4:07.79 msemtd
 4:08.72 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:24.33 MTGjumper
 3:08.90 KwS Pall
 3:45.77 Stini
 4:06.01 JTW2007
 4:36.30 Hong_Zhang
 4:39.59 Mike Hughey
 4:54.65 ianini
 4:54.98 SkateTracker
 5:09.47 jamesdeanludlow
 5:27.77 Cyrus C.
 7:22.72 aronpm
 8:25.29 vlarsen
 8:39.80 PeterV
 8:42.40 msemtd
*Magic*(13)

 1.12 JunwenYao
 1.50 Evan Liu
 1.59 Stini
 1.61 jamesdeanludlow
 1.61 PeterV
 1.64 Musli4brekkies
 1.72 fazrulz
 1.83 Mike Hughey
 1.90 aronpm
 2.05 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.29 salshort
 2.41 msemtd
 DNF ianini
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.39 jamesdeanludlow
 3.44 ianini
 5.05 Mike Hughey
 5.10 Stini
*Clock*(6)

 12.70 ianini
 16.85 Stini
 18.08 jamesdeanludlow
 19.20 Rubiks560
 20.04 Mike Hughey
 32.81 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(11)

 6.65 fazrulz
 9.51 kinch2002
 11.04 Hong_Zhang
 11.29 randomtoad
 11.65 JTW2007
 12.00 Yes, We Can!
 12.60 salshort
 15.38 Stini
 17.71 Mike Hughey
 20.91 msemtd
 DNF KwS Pall
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:29.77 fazrulz
 1:46.25 mazei
 2:29.14 Stini
 2:30.56 Rubiks560
 2:56.04 Mike Hughey
 3:15.55 Hong_Zhang
 3:20.09 JTW2007
 3:37.55 jamesdeanludlow
 4:54.92 Yichen
 5:49.37 msemtd
*Square-1*(10)

 14.53 MTGjumper
 19.31 gyc6001
 21.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 23.81 KwS Pall
 31.35 fazrulz
 32.42 Hong_Zhang
 53.93 ianini
 57.13 jamesdeanludlow
 59.21 Musli4brekkies
 1:03.34 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 guusrs
39 TMOY
42 fazrulz
42 Mike Hughey
42 mazei
47 zaub3rfr4g
48 Cyrus C.
49 Inf3rn0
66 jamesdeanludlow

*Contest results*

297 fazrulz
237 Mike Hughey
199 Stini
197 Hong_Zhang
180 mazei
162 jamesdeanludlow
149 MTGjumper
145 Yes, We Can!
138 kinch2002
134 JTW2007
110 KwS Pall
108 Yichen
99 amostay2004
93 Cyrus C.
91 ianini
90 randomtoad
88 mande
88 SkateTracker
85 trying-to-speedcube...
84 joey
82 MatsBergsten
77 ManasijV
73 msemtd
70 Rubiks560
62 Evan Liu
60 aronpm
60 JunwenYao
60 Edam
58 PeterV
56 zaub3rfr4g
55 vlarsen
53 Musli4brekkies
49 chahupping
47 Micael
46 Inf3rn0
40 salshort
34 qazefth
26 linkmaster03
24 Mossar
23 cmhardw
23 blizzardmb
19 guusrs
18 TMOY
13 gyc6001
13 Chaos2011
11 Lucas Garron
9 jave
8 Jude
8 janelle


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Bleh  I did too less events 
Podium at 2BLD *


----------



## Stini (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess I'm a bit too late. anyway here are my results for this week:

*2x2x2:* 6.77 6.67 (6.88) 6.62 (6.14) = *6.69*
*3x3x3:* 17.67 16.61 17.72 (19.53) (15.48) = *17.33*
*4x4x4:* (1:14.28) 1:22.06 1:23.50 1:28.41 (1:28.72) = *1:24.66*
*5x5x5:* (2:18.50) 2:22.56 2:19.34 2:26.17 (2:36.77) = *2:22.69*
*6x6x6:* 5:27.69 5:35.33 5:30.14 (4:54.36) (6:01.00) = *5:31.05*
*7x7x7:* 7:46.81 (6:46.30) (8:34.80) 7:16.41 8:08.44 = *7:43.89*
*3x3x3-OH:* 35.78 (35.64) (49.91) 36.53 36.06 = *36.12*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4:* *2:02.33*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5:* *3:45.77*
*Magic:* (DNF) 1.50 1.71 1.57 (1.50) = *1.59*
*Master Magic:* (4.40) (8.15) 5.37 4.93 5.00 = *5.10*
*Clock:* 16.11 15.48 (DNF) (14.78) 18.95 = *16.85*
*Megaminx:* (2:46.97) 2:27.77 2:26.92 (2:25.78) 2:32.73 = *2:29.14*
*Pyraminx:* (11.92) (16.36) 16.30 14.02 15.83 = *15.38*

I didn't feel like doing FMC this week.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 11, 2009)

Lost BLD by less than a second


----------



## Yichen (Dec 11, 2009)

TOP 10!
hahahahah.....


----------



## TMOY (Dec 11, 2009)

My results are missing... (They're on page 4 of this topic)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

TMOY said:


> My results are missing... (They're on page 4 of this topic)



Sorry, I'll check (and add Stini too )

@TMOY: it is because you did not have the event name (FMC) first in a line.

Next time write;

Edit
FMC.... 

and it will work.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, that really surprises me, because last night I was doing the same thing with 3x3x3 BLD. My wife and I were sitting in the family room, and she was watching TV and occasionally talking to me about the stuff that was on, and I was doing BLD solves, and trying to maintain conversation with her whenever she asked me something. It's not the same as doing big BLD (which is MUCH harder), but I rarely ever do distraction training these days, and I think it's funny that you posted this the day after I did that. By the way I was averaging around 2 minutes, and I only missed one out of 7 or 8 solves, so I was pretty happy with it.
> ...


I use a similar, but different kind of distraction training that has made me almost immune to distraction in competitions:
1) Go to a bar
2) Do whatever you do normally in a bar, including getting (almost) drunk
3) When you had enough, try to do a blindsolve (the bar should be noisy as hell)
4) If you fail the blindsolve you are not allowed to drive so you will have to try again

I have only failed once and that was because somebody was whispering a very distracting story directly in my ear for minutes.

I normally need about 5 minutes for a solve, but under those circumstances I need about 6.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I use a similar, but different kind of distraction training that has made me almost immune to distraction in competitions:
> 1) Go to a bar
> 2) Do whatever you do normally in a bar, including getting (almost) drunk
> 3) When you had enough, try to do a blindsolve (the bar should be noisy as hell)
> ...



I do like your telling stories , but it is your results I want


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 11, 2009)

i dont have results for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 3x3multi bld, they're here again (page 2)

222
avg 4.90
3.45, 5.23, (6.89), 6.01, (3.41)

333
avg 15.82
16.00, 16.70, (18.03), 14.75, (14.31)

444
avg 1:20.39
(1:42.87), 1:26.98, 1:12.09, (1:11.02), 1:22.09 PB!

222BLD
dnf, dnf, 32.67 the first two scrambles were too long xD

333BLD
2:47.21, 2:41.67, 2:17.45 happy about that

333MULTI BLD
1/2 6:22.53

234
1:54.39

333FM
47 moves, friedrich


----------

